
The Curse of an Open Floor Plan - anarbadalov
https://www.theatlantic.com/family/archive/2018/05/the-curse-of-an-open-floor-plan/560561/?single_page=true
======
taylodl
This is a misleading title - I thought this would be about open floor plan
offices, which is a current hot topic, but instead is about open floor plan
housing, which is an entirely different topic and not necessarily relevant to
HN.

